# Argh, sonographer couldn't tell at 16wks! (Pics from 21, 16, 14 + 12wks)



## Amygdala

As the title says really. I can't even tell if that's the nub, let alone what it means. :lol: Any thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 78


----------



## Amygdala

Anyone? :flower:


----------



## Cinderella

I think boy! (Going by what I think is the nub, but I am no expert! lol)


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you! Are you thinking the bright white line? I'm so confused about what I should be looking at. :haha:


----------



## EverythingXd

Yes I agree, if bright white line is nub then it's a boyish one so I'll go :blue:

Although it's quite long so might be the cord?!


----------



## JasmineAnne

Hmm I'm actually going to guess :pink: because the nub and spine are close together at the end and not further apart like a boy would be. Congrats and good luck! xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl guess :)


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you!


----------



## Jessicahide

I thought girl xxx


----------



## ale

Nub is pointing down so it's a girl


----------



## lucy_x

Girly!


----------



## Amygdala

Here s/he is measuring 14+3. I don't think there's a nub this time though?? Not long now I guess.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Jessicahide

Amygdala said:


> Here s/he is measuring 14+3. I don't think there's a nub this time though?? Not long now I guess.


I am sure i can see three lines, baby is facing us, so i am saying girl x


----------



## Amygdala

Jessicahide said:


> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> Here s/he is measuring 14+3. I don't think there's a nub this time though?? Not long now I guess.
> 
> 
> I am sure i can see three lines, baby is facing us, so i am saying girl xClick to expand...

Is s/he? I would have said baby is facing up, with a part of the spine at the bottom. That's the position s/he was in most of the scan anyway but I couldn't say for absolute certain that this isn't taken from a different angle and I'm just seeing things...


----------



## Jessicahide

Amygdala said:


> Jessicahide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> Here s/he is measuring 14+3. I don't think there's a nub this time though?? Not long now I guess.
> 
> 
> I am sure i can see three lines, baby is facing us, so i am saying girl xClick to expand...
> 
> Is s/he? I would have said baby is facing up, with a part of the spine at the bottom. That's the position s/he was in most of the scan anyway but I couldn't say for absolute certain that this isn't taken from a different angle and I'm just seeing things...Click to expand...


Perhaps, but my initial observation is baby is facing forward, little bod slightly angled then pelvis facing forward again xxx Really think i see girl parts xx


----------



## Amygdala

Actually, I think I can see what you're seeing. Sooo confusing. :lol:


----------



## Jessicahide

Amygdala said:


> Actually, I think I can see what you're seeing. Sooo confusing. :lol:[/
> 
> Iam looking at it on a 47" screen so i can see everything super clear! <3


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

I guess boy


----------



## Amygdala

Argh! :haha: 
How come? What do you see?


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

I think that white bit could be the nub pointing up. Skull is more flat than round my boys was flat at this stage


----------



## Amygdala

So looking like girl 5 - boy 3. I'll update when we find out.


----------



## Amygdala

Private scan was brought forward to next week, 16 weeks by dates. I wonder if that's too early to see anything?


----------



## Jessicahide

Amygdala said:


> Private scan was brought forward to next week, 16 weeks by dates. I wonder if that's too early to see anything?

Its an iffy one, i think 16 weeks is still a bit suspect..... Sure they will know though! XXXX


----------



## justplay91

They could tell with 100% certainty that my daughter was a girl at my private 15 week scan. Further (medical) scans at 16 weeks, 20 weeks, and 36 weeks confirmed it. So I'm sure they'll be able to tell as long as your baby is in a decent position. Good luck!


----------



## Isme

I'm going to guess girl. Can't wait for you to find out for sure. :D

I think that 16 weeks is an okay time to determine gender... Depending on where you go. (Some places are more reputable than others.) I went for an elective gender scan with this one at 16 weeks. I'd never had a scan like that (so early) before, so I was really nervous that it would be wrong. However, they told me it was a girl (and pointed out why they were sure of that) and I've since had two medical scans at 19 weeks and 23 weeks that have confirmed they were correct. At my last scan the tech sort of giggled when I asked her to double check--and said she was "100%" sure the baby was a girl. I finally bought my first girl item at 24 weeks. LOL

Good luck at your scan!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing girl from nub pic :)


----------



## Jbree

Girl x


----------



## Moom7900

I'm going to guess girl :pink: I think 16 weeks is an ok time for most, it was accurate for my last pg and my niece has had a few at 16 weeks and they have been correct. However, this pg my 16 week scan was wrong - we were told we were having a little boy, but the anomaly scan @ 19 weeks said girl! We confirmed with another gender scan and then a free rescan at the original place just yesterday. She's definitely a girl!
I do think it's usually accurate at 16 weeks personally, but you'll always have a small percentage that is wrong, but this can still happen at later scans.
Good luck with your scan, looking forward to your update xxxxxxx


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, I'm starting to expect hearing "girl" now. Either would be awesome but I'm getting soooo impatient to know now. Will be hard to take whatever info we might get tomorrow with a grain of salt.


----------



## Amygdala

Soooo... No evidence either way. No sign of a penis, no three lines either. :wacko: I'm taking that as a further hint that it's a girl because surely if there were boy bits, they'd be visible now? Anyway, got a new picture. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## EverythingXd

Aww, lovely picture Amy :cloud9: 

I can still see a bit of a nub there. I didn't think a girl would have any kind of nub by 16 weeks, although I didn't think boys bits would look so nub-like still either! Sorry I'm no help! :shrug:


----------



## calliebaby

Even at 20 weeks it wasn't obvious my boy was a boy, as he tucked his bits. 
I think you might have to wait until 20 weeks to know either way. 
Good luck!


----------



## Amygdala

calliebaby said:


> Even at 20 weeks it wasn't obvious my boy was a boy, as he tucked his bits.
> I think you might have to wait until 20 weeks to know either way.
> Good luck!

Really? You're making me unsure again. Worst part is I've told DH that he gets to decide and we can stay team yellow if he likes. But I want to know like yesterday!!! But since we found out twice on my insistence, I think it's only fair I let him decide. Don't know how I'd get through another 23 weeks not knowing though.


----------



## Amygdala

Update at 21 weeks. Still don't know. Argh!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Wow stubborn! I would usually say girl if they cant tell but the skull lools very blue to me!


----------



## Amygdala

xxxemmaxxx said:


> Wow stubborn! I would usually say girl if they cant tell but the skull lools very blue to me!

No, I (very reluctantly) agreed to not finding out, so we didn't try this time. 20 more weeks to wait. :coffee:


----------



## littlebabyboy

wow you have some willpower!!


----------

